# kitchen Island outlet



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If the island is 24" wide or greater it MUST have a receptacle. This does NOT mean the receptacle must be above the counter, regardless of if it "can" be there.
You CAN install the receptacle in the base cabinet, no more than 12" below the counter top. 

If your inspector disagrees, ask him for a code reference, and you can show him this:

*NEC 210.52*
*(C) Countertops* In kitchens and dining rooms of dwelling units, receptacle outlets for counter spaces shall be installed in accordance with 210.52(C)(1) through (C)(5).
*(1) Wall Counter Spaces* A receptacle outlet shall be installed at each wall counter space that is 300 mm (12 in.) or wider. Receptacle outlets shall be installed so that no point along the wall line is more than 600 mm (24 in.) measured horizontally from a receptacle outlet in that space.
*(2) Island Counter Spaces* At least one receptacle shall be installed at each island counter space with a long dimension of 600 mm (24 in.) or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm (12 in.) or greater. Where a rangetop or sink is installed in an island counter and the width of the counter behind the rangetop or sink is less than 300 mm (12 in.), the rangetop or sink is considered to divide the island into two separate countertop spaces as defined in 210.52(C)(4).
*(3) Peninsular Counter Spaces* At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each peninsular counter space with a long dimension of 600 mm (24 in.) or greater and a short dimension of 300 mm (12 in.) or greater. A peninsular countertop is measured from the connecting edge.
*(4) Separate Spaces* Countertop spaces separated by rangetops, refrigerators, or sinks shall be considered as separate countertop spaces in applying the requirements of 210.52(C)(1), (C)(2), and (C)(3).
*(5) Receptacle Outlet Location* Receptacle outlets shall be located above, but not more than 500 mm (20 in.) above, the countertop. Receptacle outlets rendered not readily accessible by appliances fastened in place, appliance garages, sinks, or rangetops as covered in 210.52(C)(1), Exception, or appliances occupying dedicated space shall not be considered as these required outlets.
_Exception to (5): To comply with the conditions specified in (1) or (2), receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be mounted not more than 300 mm (12 in.) below the countertop. Receptacles mounted below a countertop in accordance with this exception shall not be located where the countertop extends more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond its support base. _


----------



## richardremodeler (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. is that from the 2005 NEC ? He pulled out the 2005 NEC the other day, and I burned a copy from the library, and (I'm at work and don't have it with me) I seem to recall it saying if there is a means to put it above (like a backsplash from the second level) there it must go there. The sticking point is the "means" to put it there. He's standing by it. It has a run of 24" on one side, so he's saying I only need to put one there. I will print out the info you posted. Thanks. 

seems crazy for him to force this one thing... not a safey issue or anything... and he let go an old splice..that looks dated and not used any more.. He said they don't like those splices (it is a professional splice, but old. taped, then little plastic jack in the middle, then taped)..but he let it go.. seems like that's the kind of thing he should call out.. safety issues.. 

thanks again


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

He has NO jurisdiction over an old splice, unless you messed with it. 

There is absolutely NO mention of having the "means" to install the receptacle over the island counter. He is grasping at straws.

THIS is your out:

*Exception to (5): To comply with the conditions specified in (1) or (2) {island countertops}, receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be mounted not more than 300 mm (12 in.) below the countertop.*

*SHALL BE PERMITTED*. That means you do not have to, but you can.


----------



## richardremodeler (Jun 2, 2007)

the problem is we have an overhang (for a seating area) on the side of the island that is more than 24" of a run from the sink. So we can't put one under that overhang in the cabinet. The front of the cabinet has drawers and no dead panels. We do have an area below the post that will be drywalled and would be real close to 6" cord run over the counter. 

He's now saying that we could run a electrical line up the post to be covered by mill work.

I didn't mess with that old splice, I was just making an example...now I understand why he didn't call the splice. 

So, now I've got a call into his supervisor's office, so we'll be getting the whole office involved and see what happens.. I'm concerned that the item you referenced is older than the 05 version that I have.

thanks again for your comments.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I quoted the 2005 NEC.
2002 reads the same.


----------



## richardremodeler (Jun 2, 2007)

ok. thanks


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

I once heard of a guy who had wheels put on his island and hid them with decorative wood work. When the inspector asked about the outlet, he told him that it was not an island, it was a peice of furnature. It passed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jwhite said:


> I once heard of a guy who had wheels put on his island and hid them with decorative wood work. When the inspector asked about the outlet, he told him that it was not an island, it was a peice of furnature. It passed.


I have a rough I just finished in a house on a slab. They are already rocking.
She said she wasn't sure if there would be a kitchen island or not. I said at this point if there is it BETTER have wheels! :laughing:


----------

